# Things that I can't do



## FlyingBird

*There is no things that i can't do for you.

Thing that i can't do are:*

Yükarıdaki cümleler nasıl çevirirdiniz?

İ know 'yapamadığım şeyler' mean 'things that i couldn't do' but not sure if it is also used for 'things that i can't do'?

şimdiden teşekkür ediyorum.


----------



## Gemmenita

yapabileceğim şey = Thing that I can do

Sana *yapabileceğim* hiçbir şey *yok*.


----------



## Muttaki

There isn't anything I can do for you. = Senin için yapabileceğim hiçbir şey yok.

There is nothing that I can't do for you. = Senin için yapamayacağım hiçbir şey yok.


----------



## FlyingBird

Chaton.marchande said:


> yapabileceğim şey = Thing that I can do
> 
> <->
> 
> Senin için yapabileceğim birşey var mı?
> 
> But isn't it possible to translate literally *things i can't do, *without ecek suffix?


----------



## Black4blue

There are only two tenses in _"verbal adjectives"_: *-dik* ve *-ecek*

We say either
*yaptığım* or *yapacağım*
*yapabildiğim* or *yapabileceğim*

Things that I can't do ---> this phrase can be translated as both ways (depends on situation):
*Yapamadığım şeyler (1)*
*Yapamayacağım şeyler (2)
*
*(1)*

-Bana yapamadığın bir şey söyle = Tell me something that you can't do
+Mesela uçmak = For example flying

*(2)*

-Benden yapamayacağım şeyler istiyorsun = You want me to do the things that I can't do


----------



## Muttaki

@FlyingBird You just say it with "-ecek/-acak" suffixes in Turkish, and of course they are future tense suffixes. The point is that the meaning of "Things that I can't do" has this way of expression in Turkish language, i.e. you say that you won't be able to do it in future. But it is because you can't do it right now as well. Still it is future tense suffixes may be because what matters is in the future. Someone asks you for something and you say there isn't anything you can do for him, this is future no matter how close. So, "Senin için yapabileceğim hiçbir şey yok."


----------



## FlyingBird

Black4blue said:


> There are only two tenses in _"verbal adjectives"_: *-dik* ve *-ecek*
> 
> We say either
> *yaptığım* or *yapacağım*
> *yapabildiğim* or *yapabileceğim*
> 
> Things that I can't do ---> this phrase can be translated as both ways (depends on situation):
> *Yapamadığım şeyler (1)*
> *Yapamayacağım şeyler (2)
> *
> *(1)*
> 
> -Bana yapamadığın bir şey söyle = Tell me something that you can't do
> +Mesela uçmak = For example flying
> 
> *(2)*
> 
> -Benden yapamayacağım şeyler istiyorsun = You want me to do the things that I can't do


But if we say 'bana yapamadığın bir şey söyle' shouldn't it also mean 'tell me something that you couldn't do'?

Yapamadığın şey=thing that you can't do
Yapamadığın şey=thing that you couldn't do 

So how do you make difference?


----------



## Muttaki

FlyingBird said:


> But if we say 'bana yapamadığın bir şey söyle' shouldn't it also mean 'tell me something that you couldn't do'?
> 
> Yapamadığın şey=thing that you can't do
> Yapamadığın şey=thing that you couldn't do
> 
> So how do you make difference?



Yes it may come to mean that too. You decide it looking at the context in which the sentence is put.


----------



## Rallino

If it is absolutely necessary to specify the tense:

Yapamamakta olduğum şeyler (things that I can't do)
Yapamamış olduğum şeyler (things that I couldn't manage to do)
Yapamayacak olduğum şeyler (things that I won't be able to do)

But a great majority of the contexts does not require such an explicite construction.


----------



## Black4blue

Rallino said:


> If it is absolutely necessary to specify the tense:
> 
> Yapamamakta olduğum şeyler (things that I can't do)
> Yapamamış olduğum şeyler (things that I couldn't manage to do)
> Yapamayacak olduğum şeyler (things that I won't be able to do)
> 
> But a great majority of the contexts does not require such an explicite construction.



Or...

*şu anda yapamadığım...
geçmişte yapamadığım...*


----------

